
Ask HN: Why are tech stocks down today? - frenchie14
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;finance?catid=TRBC%3A57&amp;ei=r-c6WcG4AsfQjAGkoY7IBg<p>Technology sector is down ~2.5% while everything else is mostly flat. It looks like all major tech companies are down ~3-6%. Anyone know what&#x27;s going on? My searches only bring up articles pointing out the drop but no speculation as to why. Could this be a result of the Comey testimony or the recent UK voting?
======
jtmarmon
[https://seekingalpha.com/article/4080394-goldmans-big-
fang-c...](https://seekingalpha.com/article/4080394-goldmans-big-fang-call-
mispriced-factormageddon-looms)

